
Carriers hate the iPhone - zacharye
http://www.bgr.com/2012/02/08/carriers-hate-the-iphone/
======
gpapilion
When I looked at the AT&T financial numbers last month, I had started to
wonder this. It appeared to me the Apple had basically taken its profit out of
AT&T's bottom line.

I also wonder how long this can last? My suspicion is that when the next
contract period rolls around, the carriers may try and protect their
financials, rather than focusing on customer acquisition.

~~~
prpatel
This article is both superficial and ignorant. Here's some things to consider.
at&t has: * an enormous cost structure * consistent erosion of its landline
business * adjusted ARPU growth in CY2011 * massive investment expense for
both LTE and u-verse * bungling of the t-mobile acquisition

